# Alte Spiele unter Windows 2000 XP so gehts



## Goddess (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo, da mein altes Thema inzwischen im Archiv verschwunden ist, habe ich ein neues eröffnet. Damit ist auch weiterhin gewährleistet, das ihr Hilfe bekommt, solltet ihr Probleme damit haben, eure alten Perlen wieder zum starten zu bewegen. 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Schaut vor dem Posten bitte im alten Thread nach, ob euer Problem bereits gelöst wurde!*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Die erste Möglichkeit ein altes Spiel unter Windows XP oder 2000 zu starten, stellt der Windows eigene Kompatibilitäts-Modus dar. Diesen Modus könnt Ihr aktivieren indem Ihr zuerst entweder mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Verknüpfung des zu startenden Spieles im Startmenü oder dem Desktop klickt, oder auf die .exe Datei im Installations Ordner des Spieles.

Wählt aus dem Menü die Option Eigenschaften aus, klickt in den „Tabs“ auf Kompatibilität, aktiviert im nächsten Fenster Programm im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen für: und wählt abschliessend ein, zum Spiel kompatibles, Betriebssystem aus. Die Betriebssysteme die Euch zur Verfügung stehen sind Windows 95, Windows 98/ME, Windows NT4.0 (Service Pack 5) und Windows 2000.

Unter Windows 2000 solltet Ihr entweder Windows 95 oder Windows 98/ME aus der Liste auswählen. Unter Windows XP wäre es sinnvoll wenn Ihr euch zwischen Windows 95, Windows 98/ME und Windows 2000 entscheidet. Windows NT4.0 (Service Pack 5) ist nicht dazu geeignet Spiele zum starten zu bewegen. Dieser Kompatibilitäts-Modus ist nur bei einigen älteren Anwendungen sinnvoll, welche für dieses Betriebssystem entwickelt wurden.

Mit dem Auswählen des Betriebssystems ist es jedoch noch nicht getan. Bei vielen Spielen ist es auch nötig, die Anzeige Einstellungen zu modifizieren. Viele alte Spiele bieten nur die Möglichkeit, mit 256 Farben und mit einer maximalen Bildschirmauflösung von 640x480 zu starten. Somit solltet Ihr, als ersten Ansatz wenn einige Spiele trotz der Auswahl eines geeigneten Betriebssystems, die Anzeige Einstellungen ändern, und auch dort zu den Optionen Mit 256 Farben ausführen und In Bildschirmauflösung 640x480 ausführen auch Visuelle Designs deaktivieren markieren, und es danach erneut Versuchen.

Die letzte Option im „Tab“ Kompatibilität, Erweiterte Textdienste für dieses Programm deaktivieren könnt Ihr ausser acht lassen. Diese Option bezieht sich auf die korrekte Zeichendarstellung bei einigen Anwendungen im DOS-Modus. Wenn dort Zeichen nicht korrekt angezeigt werden, sollte diese Option aktiviert werden. Auf Spiele hat diese Option jedoch keinerlei Auswirkungen. Vergesst bitte nicht wenn Ihr Veränderungen im „Tab“ Kompatibilität vorgenommen habt, auf Übernehmen zu klicken und die Änderungen mit Ok zu bestätigen.

Die zweite Möglichkeit die sich Euch bietet ist, die Einstellungen der Grafikkarte zu ändern. Zum ändern der Grafikkarten Einstellungen klickt Ihr entweder mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Desktop und wählt Eigenschaften, oder Ihr klickt auf das Icon der Grafikkarte in eurer Task-Leiste. Der erste Punkt an dem Ihr beim ändern der Grafikkarten Einstellungen ansetzen solltet, ist die Bildschirmauflösung zu reduzieren. Die meisten alten Spiele unterstützen keine Auflösung von 1152x864. Die der Auflösung sollte bei Euch also auf 640x480, 800x600 oder 1024x768 als Maximum fallen. Der zweite Schritt ist, die Farbqualität zu ändern. Bei dieser Einstellung macht es Sinn, wenn Ihr 16 Farben, 256 Farben oder 16 Bit Farbtiefe wählt.

Nachdem Ihr diese Punkte auf Eurer Liste abgehakt habt, solltet Ihr euch die Erweiterten Einstellungen im „Tab“ Einstellungen der Grafikkarte ansehen. Deaktiviert dort, sofern es nicht unbedingt für die Ausführung des Spiels nötig ist, alle Optionen welche sich positiv
auf die Performance Eurer Grafikkarte Auswirken.

In den Einstellungen Eurer Grafikkarte findet Ihr den „Tab“ Problembehandlung vor. Die „Default“ Einstellung in diesem „Tab“ sollte bei Euch Maximal sein. Hierbei sind alle Beschleunigungen aktiviert. Wenn Ihr den „Slider“ um zwei Punkte nach links verschiebt, wird die Option Alle DirectDraw, Direct 3D, Cursor und Zeichnungsbeschleunigungen deaktivieren angewählt. Dies ist in den meisten Fällen die Optimale Einstellung für Spiele, welche Probleme mit neueren DirectX Versionen, und im speziellen mit der DirectX Beschleunigung, nicht zurechtkommen. Die zweite Option die Ihr vorfindet, ist Write-Combining aktivieren. Dieser Punkt kann, falls nötig, ebenfalls deaktiviert werden um die Performance ein wenig zu mindern.

Ich habe vorhin Stellvertretend für alle möglichen Einstellungen die Ihr bei Eurer Grafikkarte vornehmen könnt, nur die Option Hardwarebeschleunigung genannt und näher beschrieben. Dies vor allem aus dem einen Grund, da es viele Unterschiedliche Grafikkarten gibt, und ich nicht alle Performance relevanten Einstellungen für Eure Grafikkarten kennen kann. Lest in Eurem Handbuch nach falls Ihr nicht wisst welche Optionen Ihr ändern müsst, um die Performance Eurer Grafikkarte zu vermindern.

Da DirectX sich ebenfalls entscheidend darauf Auswirken kann ob ein altes Spiel läuft oder nicht, wenden wir uns diesem Programm näher zu. Startet das DirectX Diagnoseprogramm, und klickt als erstes auf das „Tab“ Anzeige. Dort findet Ihr drei Optionen vor, welche Ihr entweder einzeln, oder falls nötig Allesamt deaktivieren solltet. DirectDraw-Beschleunigung, Direct3D-Beschleunigung und AGP-Oberflächenbeschleunigung. Ein weiteres wichtiges „Tab“ ist Sound, wo Ihr die Option „Einstellung der Sound-Hardwarebeschleunigung“ durch bewegen des „Sliders“ nach links verändern könnt. Es kann nötig sein das Ihr bei dieser Option den „Slider“ ganz nach links bewegt, und somit die Beschleunigung deaktiviert.

Alte Spiele sind nicht sehr „Performance-Hungrig“. Deshalb kann es oftmals auch helfen bei einem höher getakteten Pc die Taktfrequenz zu reduzieren. Es ist ebenfalls möglich die Einstellungen des Ram zu ändern, genauso wie die Geschwindigkeit Eurer AGP Grafikkarte. All diese Dinge könnt Ihr in eurem BIOS verändern. Ihr solltet im BIOS allerdings nichts verändern, wenn Ihr euch nicht auskennt und wisst was Ihr da verändert. Wenn es also absolut nötig und unumgänglich sein sollte im BIOS Änderungen vorzunehmen um die Performance zu reduzieren damit ein altes Spiel startet, lest im Handbuch nach welche Optionen Ihr ändern müsst.

Bisher bin Ich nur auf die Bereiche Kompatibilität und Performance Reduktion eingegangen, und auf Einstellungen welche sich auf Windows Kompatible alte Spiele konzentrierten, um diese zum starten zu bringen. Da es nicht nur die Windows Oberfläche gibt unter der alte Spiele laufen sollten, möchte ich Euch nun Möglichkeiten aufzeigen, wie Ihr alte DOS Spiele unter Windows XP oder Windows 2000 zum laufen bringen könnt.

Die einfachste Möglichkeit die Euch zur Verfügung steht, ist die DOS-Eingabeaufforderung zu starten. Die DOS-Eingabeaufforderung könnt Ihr entweder im Startmenü auswählen, oder indem Ihr im Startmenü auf Ausführen klickt und cmd eingebt. Da die Eingabeaufforderung für gewöhnlich nicht im Vollbildmodus startet, könnt Ihr Änderungen an den Einstellugen vornehmen. Hierzu müsst Ihr links oben im Fenster auf das kleine Icon mit der linken Maustaste klicken, und danach auf Einstellungen. Im „Tab“ Optionen müsst Ihr schlicht und einfach bei Anzeigeoptionen Vollbild auswählen. Danach könnt Ihr einen ersten Versuch starten, und sehen ob das Spiel sich installieren, konfigurieren und starten lässt.

Da es aber in den meisten Fällen nicht so einfach ist DOS Spiele unter Windows zu starten, gibt es Emulatoren die den Spielen simulieren in einer DOS Umgebung zu laufen. Zu solchen Tools zählt das „Open-Source“ Programm DOS Box samt einer Übersicht welche DOS Spiele sich damit starten lassen. Dieses Tool emuliert unter Windows ein DOS-System, und bildet einen virtuellen, frei konfigurieren Soundblaster nach. Auch bietet das Tool die Möglichkeit, eine Maus oder einen Joystick zu benutzen. Zu Beginn muss im Programm eine Festplatte „gemountet“ werden. Dies könnt Ihr machen, indem Ihr in der Datei dosbox.conf unter dem Punkt [Autoexec] mount c c:\ eintragt, und falls nötig noch weitere Laufwerke, und die Datei abspeichert. Um ein Spiel in Dosbox zu starten genügt es, den Ordner mit der Maus auf das Programm Icon von Dosbox zu ziehen, um anschliessend das Programm über die Kommandozeile auszuführen.

Sollte Euch dieses Programm zu kompliziert sein, so gibt es noch den Abandon Loader Dieses Programm ist Menügesteuert und lässt es zu, das DOS Spiele über eine graphische Oberfläche verwaltet, konfiguriert und gestartet werden können. Das Programm bietet auch, als zusätzliche Hilfe, fünfzig Vorkonfigurierte DOS Klassiker an. Leider bietet das Tool keine eigene Möglichkeit an, Sound wiederzugeben. Hierfür ist es nötig, das Ihr euch das Tool VDM-Sound herunterladet und installiert.

Es gibt zusätzlich zu den Tools Abandon Loader und Dos-Box noch Programme, welche nicht gratis sind. Dies wären unter anderem VMWare und Virtual PC Mit den beiden Programmen ist es möglich, ganze Betriebssystem wie DOS 5.0 oder 6.0 sowie alte Windows Versionen zu installieren, und alte Programme aus einem Virtuellen Pc heraus zu starten.

Die von mir beschriebenen Dinge können Euch dabei helfen eure alten Spiele unter Windows zum starten zu bringen. Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Fälle, in denen es nicht so einfach ist. Solltet Ihr es trotz all der Möglichkeiten die ich hier genannt habe immer noch nicht schaffen ein Spiel zu starten, dann postet hier. Ich versuche Euch dann zu helfen, damit Ihr dazu in der Lage seit das Spiel starten zu können.


----------



## bsekranker (13. Januar 2009)

> *Altes Posting von Marscel:*


Ein weiterer Tipp:

Goddess hat ihn oben schon angesprochen, den Windows eigenen Kompatibilitätsmodus. Da ich in letzer Zeit auch wieder ältere Spiele rausgekramt habe (keine DOS-Spiele), musste ich auch bezüglich der Installation den Kompatibilitätsmodus einschalten.

Es gibt Spiele, deren Installation macht ohne Komp-Mod unter 2000/XP Probleme oder verhindert reibungsloses Spielen (evtl. auch mit eingeschaltetem Komp-Mod der Spiel EXE-Datei). So kann es helfen, wenn ein Spiel nicht vernünftig wegen Windows XP/2000 läuft, die Setup.exe, also die Installationsdatei, schon im Komp-Mod laufen zu lassen. Die beste Erfahrung habe ich mit der Option Windows 98 gemacht. So funktionieren z.B. Fifa 98 oder Pharaoh auch auf neuen Rechnern.

C&C Teil 1 hat sich aber nicht ohne weiteres überreden lassen.

*Edit Nali_WarCow:* Damit es nicht im Thread am Ende untergeht füge ich mal die Anleitung für Glide unter WInXP hier ein.

*3Dfx-Glide-Games unter Windows XP OHNE 3Dfx Karte spielen*

So mancher Oldie, den man auch mal wieder hervorkramt ist nicht auf Direct3D ausgelegt, sondern für die Gilde-API von 3Dfx. Bislang gab es lediglich die kostenpflichtige Möglichkeit über Glidos diese Games zu zocken. Aber es geht auch besser.
Es gibt da zwei Programme:
dgVoodoo v1.31 und GlideWrapper v0.82.

Es gibt da einen großen Unterschied. GlideWrapper ist nur und ausschließlich für Windows-Games ausgelegt, wie z.B. Quake 1 / 2, Unreal, Unreal Tournament, Undying, Ultima IX, Carmageddon, etc.
dgVoodoo dagegen bietet Glide für DOS Games und für Windows-Games. Allerdings liefen bei mir (GF 6800 und FW 71.41) die Windows-Games mit dgVoodoo anfangs mit Grafikfehlern und bei Wrapper problemlos.
Sehr unangenehmer Nebenaspekt war auch, daß beide „Tools“ Glide-Treiber im Windows-Verzeichnis ablegen und sich damit gegenseitig überschreiben. Aber man kann beide Programme ja auch installieren und die beiden Glide.dlls auch per Hand „vertauschen“.

Nähere Infos zum Programmen „dgVoodoo“:
Download des etwa 300 KB großen Tools
Wichtig ist es natürlich sich die Readme durchzulesen, weil hier nun nur die Wichtigsten Sachen erklärt werden:
Einfach die ZIP-Datei antpacken. Die Dateien


> dgvoodoo.exe
> glide.dll
> glide2x.dll
> glide2x.ovl


Müssen in das Windowsverzeichnis (Normalerweise C:\Windows)
Ich habe die andern Dateien


> DGVOODOO.VXD
> dgVoodooSetup.exe
> dgVoodooSetup.exe.manifest


Auch ins Windows-Verzeichnis bei mir gepackt.

Zu den beiden Dateien dgvoodoo.exe und dgVoodooSetup.exe sollte man sich eine Verknüpfung erstellen. Die Setup-Datei konfiguriert das Programm, wo man zwischen DOS und Windows umschalten kann und dann die entsprechenden Einstellungen vornehmen kann. In der „allgemeinen“ Kategorie findet man beispielsweise die Möglichkeit im Fenster zu spielen oder im Vollbild.

Benutzen des Programms zum Spielen von Glide-Games:
Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. Möglichkeit: Das Programm startet sich automatisch, wenn eine Glide-Anwendung gestartet wird und „erkannt“ sozusagen wenn das Programm benötigt wird. Möchte man es so machen, dann muß man sicherstellen, daß im Setup beim Reiter „Global“ der Punkt „Working with VDD mode“ aktiviert ist. Diese Option gibt es nur für den DOS-Glidemodus.
2. Möglichkeit: Man startet den Glide-Modus VOR dem Spielstart und kann somit zwischen den beiden Glide Treibern auswählen. Hierzu deaktiviert man die Option „Working with VDD mode“ in den Einstellungen.

Habe das Tool mit Tomb Raider 1 im Glide-Modus getestet und es lief wunderbar, wenn man einige Optionen umgestellt hat. Dann hatte man sogar FSAA „im DOS-Modus“ und man kann auch Screenshot über z.B. Fraps machen, wenn man nicht die interne Screenshotfunktion von gdVoodoo aktiviert hat. Damit nicht alle suchen müssen, mit diesen Einstellungen lief Tomb Raider 1 bei mir wunderbar,
>> klick <<


*Nähere Infos zum Programmen „GlideWrapper“:*
Download des Wrappers
Die Installation ist deutlich einfacher und es gibt eine Setup-Routine.
Bei mir liefen dann danach auf Anhieb Games wie Unrea. Oder UT im Glide-Modus. Einfach bei den Spielen Glide in der INI bzw. in den Optionen angeben und der Wrapper „springt“ ein. Über die entsprechende Verknüpfung im Startmenü kann man auch zu einem Konfigurationsprogramm kommen, wo man die Optionen „global“ oder nur für einige Games einstellen kann.
Sehr hilfreich ist die Readme, weil man dort einige Infos zu den Games bekommt und was man ggf. einstellen muß oder wo es Probleme gibt. Auch findet man in der Readme eine Liste, mit welchen Grakas man am Besten liegt. Grob sind es die GF FX / 6800 Karten oder Radeon 9500 bzw. X300 oder besser.






> *Altes Posting von Goddess:*


Ich habe es gestern leider nicht ganz geschafft all das in diesen Thread einzubringen was ich eigentlich wollte. Hier folgen nun einige Ergänzungen und weitere nützliche Tips für Euch.

Probleme mit Alten Spielen können auch Auftreten, wenn die Festplatte auf der das Spiel installiert und ausgeführt werden soll mit dem NTFS File System formatiert ist. Eine Möglichkeit dieses Problem zu umgehen ist, einen kleinen Teil Eurer Festplatte für eine FAT16 Partition zu opfern. Alte Spiele brauchen nicht sehr viel Platz auf der Festplatte. Daher genügt es schon, wenn Ihr von Eurer Festplatte einhundert oder zweihundert Megabyte für die Spiele erübrigt. _Diese Probleme treten nicht nur bei Spielen im DOS Modus auf, sondern können auch Teilweise bei Spielen in Windows Auftreten._

Weiters habe ich für Euch noch ein Zusatz-Tool für DOS Box anzubieten. Mit dem Programm D-Fend könnt Ihr Euch die Bedienung mit DOS Box erheblich erleichtern. Ihr könnt damit die von Euch für Spiele angelegten Profile speichern, und erneut bearbeiten.

Ein weiteres sehr gutes Tool, das ich euch in diesem Thread beinahe Unterschlagen hätte und das Ihr sicherlich gebrauchen könnt ist ScummVM. Damit ist es Euch möglich, alte Adventures unter Windows zum starten zu bringen. Unter Downloads auf der ScummVM Seite findet Ihr nicht nur das nötige Tool vor, sondern auch gleich einige alte Klassische Adventures. Diese könnt Ihr frei Downloaden, und mit ScummVM ohne weitere Probleme spielen.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (3. März 2009)

Ich habe mir den alten Thread durchgelesen und ich fürchte, die Spiele, die ich so zocke, interessieren sonst keinen. Jedenfalls geht es mir um Heavy Gear I + II, besonders um den ersten Teil. Dieser läßt sich installieren (man muß die Setup.exe im Kompatibilitätsmodus starten, sonst zickt das Spiel wegen DirectX herum) und auch starten. Menüs, Videosequenzen, kein Problem. Wenn ich allerdings eine Mission starten will, war's das. Absturz. Egal, ob im Komp-Modus oder normal, egal ob ich mit dem Assistenten 640x480 erzwinge oder nicht. 

Vielleicht hatte schon mal jemand das Problem bzw. hat es sogar geschafft, diese alten Spiele zum Laufen zu bringen. Falls ja, wäre es nett, mir mal mitzuteilen, wie das geht.


----------



## Goddess (9. März 2009)

Zapfenbaer am 03.03.2009 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir den alten Thread durchgelesen und ich fürchte, die Spiele, die ich so zocke, interessieren sonst keinen. Jedenfalls geht es mir um Heavy Gear I + II, besonders um den ersten Teil. Dieser läßt sich installieren (man muß die Setup.exe im Kompatibilitätsmodus starten, sonst zickt das Spiel wegen DirectX herum) und auch starten. Menüs, Videosequenzen, kein Problem. Wenn ich allerdings eine Mission starten will, war's das. Absturz. Egal, ob im Komp-Modus oder normal, egal ob ich mit dem Assistenten 640x480 erzwinge oder nicht.
> 
> Vielleicht hatte schon mal jemand das Problem bzw. hat es sogar geschafft, diese alten Spiele zum Laufen zu bringen. Falls ja, wäre es nett, mir mal mitzuteilen, wie das geht.


Wenn es keinen Patch gibt, dann würde ich dir in diesem Fall empfehlen, es mit einer Virtual Machine und Windows 98 zu versuchen. Da das Spiel schon etwas älter ist, wird es damit wohl am ehesten klappen.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (9. März 2009)

Goddess am 09.03.2009 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es keinen Patch gibt, dann würde ich dir in diesem Fall empfehlen, es mit einer Virtual Machine und Windows 98 zu versuchen. Da das Spiel schon etwas älter ist, wird es damit wohl am ehesten klappen.



Ich hatte diesen Gedanken als allerübelste Konsequenz ganz nach hinten in meiner Lösungsliste gestellt. Mir wird aber wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, denn auch das Internet spuckt nichts anderes aus - Heavy Gear I+II interessieren einfach keinen mehr.   

Dennoch vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.


----------



## Goddess (26. Juli 2009)

Kürzlich wurde eine neue Version des Emulators DOSBox in der Version 0.73 veröffentlicht. *click* Diese neue Version bringt nicht nur zahlreiche Verbesserungen in Sachen Sound, Performance und Grafik, die sich bei vielen Spielen deutlich bemerkbar machen, sondern auch zahlreiche neue Optionen mit sich. 



> *Die wichtigsten Neuerungen im Überblick*
> 
> • Support for more graphics modes and cards.
> • Improved Vista support.
> ...



Ich bin wirklich begeistert von dieser neuen Version! Es gibt keine Ruckler mehr, und auch kein stottern beim Sound. Als kleinen Service habe ich meine dosxbox.conf hochgeladen. *click* In diesem Archiv befinden sich zwei Dateien, die in das Hauptverzeichnis von DOSBox "...\Programme\DOSBox-0.73\..." extrahiert werden müssen. 



> *Folgende Angaben müssen in der dosbox.conf anpgepasst werden*
> 
> Der Punkt [autoexec] befindet sich ganz am Ende der Datei. Dort findet ihr die beiden folgenden Zeilen, die ihr für euer System anpassen müsst, bevor ihr das erste mal DOSBox startet.
> 
> ...



Einen ausführlichen Artikel über die einzelnen Grafikeinstellungen, die in der dosbox.conf vorgenommen werden können, findet ihr unter folgendem Link. *click*


----------



## sulle123 (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo.
Muss man hier im Forum einen neuen Thread aufmachen wegen Windows 8?

Hab folgendes Problem: Hab W8 Installiert, nach der Installation ist mein DVD Laufwerk weg.....?
Ist ein LG-Brenner, der am IDE Kabel hängt.
Installieren konnte ich W8 per DVD, aber wie bereits erwähnt, ist das LAUFWERK nicht da??

Was soll denn das? Im Geräte-Manager ist auch nix, kein Fehler oder sonstwas.

Wenn ich Virtual-Clone Installiere, sind die Virtuellen Laufwerke nutzbar; aber da bringt mir ja nix, wenn ich nicht mehr Brennen kann??

*An Mods: Bitte in den richtigen Thread verschieben, falls es eins gibt.

Über ein Lösung würde ich mich freuen 

gruss sulle123


----------

